# Been Thinking of buying Electric Cart



## ribber (Jul 17, 2016)

I've had an EZGO gas golf cart for 10 years, but considering an electric. Mainly for the stealth of it hunting. Our hunting club is relatively flat and small, so running out of juice won't be an issue. 
I don't do any 'work' with my gas cart. Just driving to stand, checking cameras, around the yard at the house, etc.
I'm also aware that some electrics can be modified for more power, but I know little about them. I know a few people who have bought them dirt cheap because owner didn't want to spend the money to replace batteries. FIL just bought a Club Car 48v that looked almost new for $500, then $$ for batteries.
Are there certain models I should steer clear of? 
I do understand the pros & cons of gas vs electric, but know next to nothing about electric carts.


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm an ezgo RXV fan. I was a dealer before I sold my business. I have 2 myself and they are amazing. They'll run for quite a long time on a charge. We have 500 acres and its hilly in spots. I can run around it several times a day and never come close to being out of juice. It's 48v as well. Club cars claim to fame is they have an aluminum frame. That's good but I e never had a concern on my steel frame. Club car does build s quality cart. I'm not sure how they compare performance wise to the RXV.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 17, 2016)

I hear that the yamaha g29 or "drive" models of early years (2007 or so) with a white tag on the rear axle has a weak rear axle.
Otherwise they are pretty good I think.
48 has more juice than 36, but I did a lot of hunting off an EZGO 36v.


----------



## ribber (Jul 17, 2016)

Do I need to focus on a 48v, and not 36v? More volts is more power I assume?


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 18, 2016)

I was told a 36 volt ezgo would travel something like 30 miles on a fresh set of batteries.   On level ground.

I hauled 3 men in the 225 to 240 range with 2 deer in the back through the club on a 36 volt cart.
Bent the springs in the back, but didn't want for power.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 18, 2016)

Only 36v I'd go with is an older EZGO.  But, the 36v TXTs don't like big tires..well...the controller can burn out if you push it too hard.  The CC 36v's are pretty poor when it comes to juice.  I'd stay away from Yamaha...too squishy of a ride and top heavy with a lift.

RXV is probably the best cart on the market.  However, the 2009 and before models had issues with the wiring harness ($1300 repair).  What happens is all of the sudden, the cart will brake.  You turn it off...turn it back on and you're good to go...but it just gets worse and worse until you replace.

My current cart is a CC Precedent with the 3.3HP motor with stock controller.  6" lift and 23" tires.  Plenty of power and torque, but up hills, won't go more than 12-13mph.  Downhill...well...I've gotten it up to 30mph.  

You mention batteries and when it comes to carts, really, the batteries, controller and motor are the 3 things that make a cart.  Just go by the date stamp and not by what the person says about when they replaced the batts.  The stamp doesn't lie.


----------



## ribber (Aug 7, 2016)

Got a Club Car 48V today $200.
Needs batteries and has a chunk missing right side fender.
Decent tires, all wiring in good shape, and 4 extra tires, but needs a good cleaning.
I can't find the year model anywhere on it and owner wasn't sure. 
A good buy? Any idea on year model?
I'm going to paint it camo, put batteries in it, and use as my hunting cart.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 8, 2016)

I'd say you got a good deal.  Looks like a later model....ie after 1998ish or so because the seat back is single piece and not 2 piece.

Make sure you properly break in the new batts...some say you don't need to on the newer agm batteries, but I don't think it will hurt you.  Good luck!


----------



## ribber (Aug 8, 2016)

Any advice on batteries? Brand/type?
Is there a website or forum for electric carts?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 10, 2016)

ribber said:


> Any advice on batteries? Brand/type?
> Is there a website or forum for electric carts?



Trojan are considered the industry standard/best.  There's different models that will give you different amp hours.

Buggiesgonewild.com is the forum to look at for carting.


----------



## swamp (Aug 10, 2016)

For the year look under the cup holder it should start out AA or AQ then 98 for 1998 or 00 for 2000 and so on.  Also you can go as deep into it  as you want look at www.buggiesgonewild.com for all your info!  Good Luck!


----------



## muzzy17is (Aug 13, 2016)

ribber said:


> Any advice on batteries? Brand/type?
> Is there a website or forum for electric carts?




I've never owned a golf cart but am looking at them to purchase in the near future.  I've been told by a dealer that Trojans are the best and if you see some of the off brands that the housing is grey in color to steer clear they are junk.   Make sure and post a pic when you get it done.  Looks like you got a find.


----------



## 7 point (Aug 13, 2016)

ribber said:


> Got a Club Car 48V today $200.
> Needs batteries and has a chunk missing right side fender.
> Decent tires, all wiring in good shape, and 4 extra tires, but needs a good cleaning.
> I can't find the year model anywhere on it and owner wasn't sure.
> ...



The year should be in the serial number the first letter is the month and the first number is the year like mine says A95 as in august 1995 hope this helps


----------



## ribber (Aug 13, 2016)

I've got a project on my hands. Put new Crown batteries in it today and it moved @10 inches then stopped. After some investigation I figured the batteries needed a good charge. Then I found out the charger has issues. After researching the net, I ordered some charger parts, so maybe I'll have it running in a few days.


----------



## Lost Creek (Aug 18, 2016)

Stay Away from Bad Boy Buggies Our 2016 Ambush is a 15 Thousand dollar paperweight !!!  Check out my sons thread  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=876595


----------



## southernman13 (Aug 18, 2016)

Some chargers won't come on if there isn't enough voltage present. If they're new batteries they should have enough charge I would think. I'd check the voltage on the battery pad to be sure


----------



## ribber (Aug 18, 2016)

I got the charger working and have power at all components, but something in the rear end is locked/frozen. Not sure yet if it's the motor or differential. It's trying to move, but something is binding.
It rolls easily when pushed, which has me confused.
Batteries are charged and wired correctly. 50.5 volts on the pack.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 19, 2016)

What is the voltage when you press on the pedal?

I doubt you have a bad battery, but under load, things can get squirrely.  I had a bad battery that measured fine just sitting there, but under load would pull amperage from the others and keep the cart from moving.  Replaced that one battery and things were back to normal.


----------



## SwampMoss (Aug 19, 2016)

Does it have the gang of relays under the seat?  I've seen one that had bad relays try to move wouldn't.


----------



## DatacomGuy (Aug 19, 2016)

Dude, been looking for a cheap cart for months. Where did you find it?


----------



## ribber (Aug 20, 2016)

DatacomGuy said:


> Dude, been looking for a cheap cart for months. Where did you find it?



Friend of a friend had this one sitting behind his house. Friend #1 asked him about it, because he knew I was looking for one. Batteries were shot and he didn't want to spend the $$. 
Have heard of people giving them away, or selling for $100-200, because they don't want to buy batteries.


----------



## ribber (Aug 20, 2016)

With all the testing/checking loose connections, apparently I got something working. Rode it around yesterday evening for an hour or so. Not sure what I did, but it's working now. Hopefully, it was just a loose connection somewhere and nothing major. I was getting worried there for a few days that I had a bought a nightmare.


----------



## ribber (Sep 11, 2016)

ribber said:


> Got a Club Car 48V today $200.
> Needs batteries and has a chunk missing right side fender.
> Decent tires, all wiring in good shape, and 4 extra tires, but needs a good cleaning.
> I can't find the year model anywhere on it and owner wasn't sure.
> ...



After a month of tinkering, finally got it painted and ready for use (buggiesgonewild helped). Had a few minor wiring issues. Got about $1100 total in it. Going to put a windshield on it before cool weather. Looking forward to hunting season. It's stock now, but may upgrade stuff little along for more power/speed.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 11, 2016)

Looking good!  Mine should be back this week...it's a 2007 EZ Go TXT 36V.

Sent it to the shop for a small lift, tires and new batteries...planning on wrapping it in vinyl very soon.


----------



## ribber (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm still debating a lift. My EZGO gas (can see it in background of pic) has a lift, but this Club Car is much more stable and a much tighter turning radius at stock height. And our club has pretty good roads.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 11, 2016)

Might just get some knobby tires that fit stock height?

Also, you can get a paint for those seats to make them black.  They say it lasts good for a year or so.  I don't know.
Or new vinyl for about 40 or 50 bucks.

Nice cart for the price for sure!


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 11, 2016)

ribber said:


> I'm still debating a lift. My EZGO gas (can see it in background of pic) has a lift, but this Club Car is much more stable and a much tighter turning radius at stock height. And our club has pretty good roads.



I went with a 4" at the advice of the technician....according to him the 4 is more stable and not as hard on the rest of the stock components of the cart.  I'll take a pic when I get it back and post it here....wish I had done a before pic but I did not.

Good luck this season!!!


----------

